# Love knitting knitwits towels!



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't stop knitting them. I used I Love This Cotton. Love to knit with this yarn and it drapes beautifully


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

super!Love your choice of color,too.


----------



## itsacairn (Mar 13, 2014)

I love the design. I looked in Ravelry but they don't have it. Can you supply the pattern or the source?
Sue


----------



## beadybopcat (Jun 15, 2015)

Those are fabulous and next on my project list as soon as I get more cotton.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful job. I'm going to have to get some cotton yarn and whip some up.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

They do look lovely. Nice colors.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the I Love This Cotton, too. Your towels looks great.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the design and the colors! Great job!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

They look lovely
Would love to have the pattern link!


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Please please pattern source. I would love to make some for Christmas gifts.


----------



## spspalmer9 (May 22, 2015)

Beautiful and just what I was looking for. Do you have permission to share the pattern? Can I find the yarn at JoAnn's or Michaels?
Thanks,


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Pattern link please!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would also love the pattern
The yarn is from Hobby Lobby (I love this cotton)
The towels are gorgeous


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

So pretty


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, please give us the pattern source. They are beautiful, and a great Christmas gift!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are beautiful and the colors too


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

I typed in knitwits and got knitwits.heaven. but entirely different pattern. Do hope we can get a link.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Your towels came out great! Just like the originals. I have some cotton lying around; will have to make some up.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

spspalmer9 said:


> Beautiful and just what I was looking for. Do you have permission to share the pattern? Can I find the yarn at JoAnn's or Michaels?
> Thanks,





carolynsue43 said:


> I typed in knitwits and got knitwits.heaven. but entirely different pattern. Do hope we can get a link.


This is the original post for the pattern:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787

Jessica-Jean made it into a pdf download:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787


----------



## muffett (Oct 15, 2016)

Lovely,pattern would be great!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe this is the link and I think the pattern is on page 17 midway down. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-1.html


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

the towels are very nice. I've seen the yarn and wonder if it's nice and absorbent.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maryannee said:


> Can't stop knitting them. I used I Love This Cotton. Love to knit with this yarn and it drapes beautifully


Thanks so much for posting them...turned out gorgeous! I love seeing when people make up my "recipe ".


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

And please remember to send KnitWits a huge ' thank you'- this is her own design that she willingly wrote up and shared FOR FREE. When someone shares a project and we would like the pattern, we should ask nicely -maybe say more than ' patten link please'. She was extremely gracious with her pattern.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

Also would love the Pattern. This are really pretty and would like to make some.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I tried to copy and paste but couldn't get it to work. I'll try typing it in. Hope it works for you. It is a KPers pattern from this site. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-1html

Page 17. 10th post down.

Good luck. It's a great pattern
Maryanne


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

How pretty, great choice of colors


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Maryannee said:


> Can't stop knitting them. I used I Love This Cotton. Love to knit with this yarn and it drapes beautifully


By the way.....it takes just one (1) skein of I Love This Cotton. Hobby Lobby sells this yarn.

I can't thank knitwits enough for sharing her pattern. I hope her DH is doing well.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

They look wonderful.


----------



## spspalmer9 (May 22, 2015)

I saved the pattern as a .docx document. I have not tried to send an attachment, but nothing tried nothing gained!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

where is the PDF? these are the same???


kponsw said:


> This is the original post for the pattern:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787
> 
> ...


----------



## spspalmer9 (May 22, 2015)

I tried to open the .pdf and was unsuccessful. So, I created the .docx file. I am not certain where the .pdf is.
Thanks,


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's a PDF that I made and sent to knitwit549


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

spspalmer9 said:


> I saved the pattern as a .docx document. I have not tried to send an attachment, but nothing tried nothing gained!


Something wrong here, it won't print. It's protected for some reason.


----------



## spspalmer9 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## spspalmer9 (May 22, 2015)

Oh my. Let me try to find the problem and fix it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

spspalmer9 said:


> Oh my. Let me try to find the problem and fix it. Thanks for the heads up.


good luck, computers can be contrary!

:sm01:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> where is the PDF? these are the same???


Oops! My mistake. :sm12:

Jessica Jean posted it as a Word file, but I still entered the wrong URL. This is the correct one:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-22.html#9869600


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

You're doing a great job on them and I love your color choices.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They do look great


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are gorgeous, I love them!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> Here's a PDF that I made and sent to knitwit549


Thank you so much knit4ES, I will also be thanking knitwit549 too. I love her pattern. ????


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderfully done and great colors!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I love those, very bright and cheery. If there is a link to the pattern I know who is getting them Christmas.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty towels! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful towels, just love the colors.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love these. Such bright, cheery colors.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm going to make some for gifts as well.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

They all look terrific! I love the colors too. Is that a pattern I can find on revelry?


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Just look under Knitwits finger towels. There are many patterns there.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So darn pretty!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

would love the pattern as well!!!!


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Wonderful colors and I, too, would like a link to the pattern! Nice job!


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Pattern please, or resource


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Great looking towels.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

1Need the pattern, please! Your work is beautiful


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

If you are requesting pattern, look at page 3.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

1Need the pattern, please! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

itsacairn said:


> I love the design. I looked in Ravelry but they don't have it. Can you supply the pattern or the source?
> Sue


These are beautiful. I'd like a lead to the pattern also, if it's available


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Just beautiful. The colors are nice. Surely love to knit them.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I live the colors. You have done an excellent job! 
Moonieboy


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

I really like your work, also.


----------



## bschnaufer4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you for the wonderful pattern! The perfect gift.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

itsacairn said:


> I love the design. I looked in Ravelry but they don't have it. Can you supply the pattern or the source?
> Sue


I think this is it: http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/matching_towel.htm


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Reader said:


> I think this is it: http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/matching_towel.htm


Not it. It is NOT on Ravelry.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

knitwit549 said:


> Not it. It is NOT on Ravelry.


For anyone asking for the pattern....please take the time to reread, scan the previous replies.... you will find several places where the pattern is given


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your towels are gorgeous! Cannot believe all the pages of comments on just this pattern! Love the colors you chose. I have a lot of that yarn, so going to see what I have close to your colors.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the pattern links, especially the one on page 3!! Beautiful job of making a pattern page!


----------



## DonnaMT (May 19, 2016)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html EVERYBODY Please bookmark this! It is the original post along with the pattern for this towel.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Splendid work on your hand towels. Lovely colours you used, also. This reminds me that I need to make some as soon as possible.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Love your towels, they look store bought.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> Can't stop knitting them. I used I Love This Cotton. Love to knit with this yarn and it drapes beautifully


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I can see why, I also absolutely love the her towel receipe! They drape so nicely and have such a great thirsty feel to the touch. Your towels are all very pretty!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are great! I should make those!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Saved the pdf. These would be a great gift along with the dishcloth I've been making. I've been using the planned pooling method on some of the dishcloths.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Great towels!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

carolynsue43 said:


> Please please pattern source. I would love to make some for Christmas gifts.


Yes please


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

I love those. That is the nicest pattern I have seen. Would you be willing to share the pattern?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

DonnaMT said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html EVERYBODY Please bookmark this! It is the original post along with the pattern for this towel.


Everyone needs to look through the previous messages to see if the pattern is posted before requesting it each time!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Love them! I couldn't live one day without hanging kitchen towels. I really love the way the yarn shows definition of the stitches. Sorry to say, we don't have Hobby Lobby available out here in Pacific NW. These would make such perfect Christmas gifts.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

They are beautiful, I too like the pattern.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Pretty colors and a nice stitch! Do they really work (dry? Absorb?) or are they just decorative?


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> Pretty colors and a nice stitch! Do they really work (dry? Absorb?) or are they just decorative?


I usually only use them for drying my hands and find them to be very absorbent. I think if I were going to use for drying dishes would prefer non hanging, rectangular ones. Also use them in bathroom, guests always comment.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

knitwit549 said:


> I usually only use them for drying my hands and find them to be very absorbent. I think if I were going to use for drying dishes would prefer non hanging, rectangular ones. Also use them in bathroom, guests always comment.


Thank you for your reply! I like to keep a hanging one in the kitchen for hands. I usually just let my dishes air dry, but nice o know he yarn is absorbent. I also like your idea of one for the bathroom! Maybe Christmas gifts for next year!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I usually only use them for drying my hands and find them to be very absorbent. I think if I were going to use for drying dishes would prefer non hanging, rectangular ones. Also use them in bathroom, guests always comment.


Are they ever!! That is why I love your pattern so much. Beside achieving such a professionally knitted towel, it is an easy and fun knit. The best towels I have made so far. I am making a dishcloth... knitting some for guest towels is great suggestion! We all appreciate that you were so kind to take time from your very busy day to share.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I couldn't find the pdf download which I am sure is a much better copy than mine


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

apparently I am as clear as Mud Jessica Jean can you pm me please?


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

They are all so beautiful. I agree the colors are so pretty and love the pattern you chose.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

tonyastewart said:


> apparently I am as clear as Mud Jessica Jean can you pm me please?


I haven't seen Jessica Jean on this thread. For the pattern, go to page 3, 3rd post by knit4ES, click on the blue word download. She has the picture with it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a beautiful collection. So well done also.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love them. Great assortment of colors. Beautiful.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

maureenb said:


> super!Love your choice of color,too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

These are lovely! I Love This Cotton is my FAVORITE to work with. I love making Marianna Mel's baby sweaters out of it! Won't use any other cotton yarn....


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

They are beautiful and I also love that yarn. Care to share the link?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: YES! So pretty and so well done!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

I would also love this pattern. Thanks


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

knitnut1939 said:


> They are beautiful and I also love that yarn. Care to share the link?


Already on here.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

cjssr said:


> I would also love this pattern. Thanks


Already on here


----------



## rosebud37 (Aug 31, 2016)

could you please tell me where you got the cotton yarn ? I got 100% Cotton yarn from Walmart to make my Towel's and it is so hard I would get scares to use these Towel's. LOL thank you


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

rosebud37 said:


> could you please tell me where you got the cotton yarn ? I got 100% Cotton yarn from Walmart to make my Towel's and it is so hard I would get scares to use these Towel's. LOL thank you


It says in the first post that it's I Love This Yarn.

And for those of you _STILL_ asking for the pattern for this, four pages later, check page 3.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you so kindly for the pattern ))

I love it


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Tried to copy the download from the post to repost but couldn't. Its on page three of this thread for those who are looking.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice and the colors are beautiful


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooh, they are so nice! Great colors.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

kponsw said:


> This is the original post for the pattern:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Like them alot. Would you share the pattern and brand of cotton?


----------



## 1Marian1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Please share pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful color choices!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I would also appreciate getting the pattern.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lenaki said:


> I would also appreciate getting the pattern.


Try page 3. There is a download there.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Ginny K said:


> Like them alot. Would you share the pattern and brand of cotton?


 She used "I Love This Cotton." That's a Hobby Lobby house brand. They also have "I Love This Yarn," which is acrylic.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I am ordering "I Love This Yarn" this weekend. Could you tell me if one skein will make this towel, or will I need two. Thank you for your help.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much knitwit549, very nice pattern


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Scroll down to knit4ES' post, you will see the link to download the PDF

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-433341-3.html



tonyastewart said:


> I couldn't find the pdf download which I am sure is a much better copy than mine


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

spspalmer9 said:


> Beautiful and just what I was looking for. Do you have permission to share the pattern? Can I find the yarn at JoAnn's or Michaels?
> Thanks,


I Love This Cotton is Hobby Lobby's store brand.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Those would look great with the dishcloths/washcloths I'm knitting right now with I ???? This Cotton. I love your color choices.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great colors!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

IF ANYONE has this pattern written out in a printer-friendly version, PLEASE send it to me. Wasted too much time trying to find it on Pinterest, and Ravelry won't let me in.

I GOTTA make these!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Damiano said:


> IF ANYONE has this pattern written out in a printer-friendly version, PLEASE send it to me. Wasted too much time trying to find it on Pinterest, and Ravelry won't let me in.
> 
> I GOTTA make these!


See 3rd post down from the top of this page. It isn't on pinterest or Ravelry.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Got it, thanks!

Just edited it to read like a "standard-type" pattern, as I'm not one for "story-type" patterns. To quote Harry Morgan in "Dragnet": JUST THE FACTS!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful. Lovely gifts.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a look on Hobby Lobby and the prices seem really good for the cotton yarn. We don't have a Hobby Lobby in the UK, that I am aware of. I checked up on Hobbycraft, instead and they wanted £5 per ball of cotton.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I had a look on Hobby Lobby and the prices seem really good for the cotton yarn. We don't have a Hobby Lobby in the UK, that I am aware of. I checked up on Hobbycraft, instead and they wanted £5 per ball of cotton.


Some of the yarn companies that make cotton yarn make it available in one pound cones. That might make it a bit cheaper. And there are also sales.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Some of the yarn companies that make cotton yarn make it available in one pound cones.


 And I like cones because I don't have the small bit of yarn left when I use part of a skein on a dishcloth. Just a small bit at the end of the cone. Colors are limited, but nice enough colors. When I make towels from this wonderful pattern, I'll make it with yarn from a cone, because the directions say each towel uses a bit more than one skein of cotton yarn.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Again, the pattern is on pg 3. Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton. Takes only one (1) skein. Happy knitting!


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for the yarn information.


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

I would also like the pattern, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

DerbyMom said:


> I would also like the pattern, if you don't mind sharing.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-433341-3.html#9902147


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

I am new to this site, so it took some time for me to find the pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Cute dish towels


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great knitting, and super Christmas gifts!


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Very nice! I like the colors too.


----------



## Helen Quinn (Nov 4, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh lovely. Well done!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

That pattern is super cute. I like to use I Love This Cotton for face wash cloths. Are these absorbent?



Maryannee said:


> Can't stop knitting them. I used I Love This Cotton. Love to knit with this yarn and it drapes beautifully


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's one way to change it up, and use some of the leftover yarns...I know you all will come up with many more.
I did most of this one yesterday while DH was having his PET scan done. (They were running late)


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Here's one way to change it up, and use some of the leftover yarns...I know you all will come up with many more.
> I did most of this one yesterday while DH was having his PET scan done. (They were running late)


I have been working on colors changing as well! Love your colors!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mshatbox said:


> I have been working on colors changing as well! Love your colors!


Very nice, I like what you've done.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Very nice, I like what you've done.


Thanks!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Here's one way to change it up, and use some of the leftover yarns...I know you all will come up with many more.


 Thanks for that idea! I have a lot of small bits of cotton yarn, from dishcloths that used almost a whole skein. I'm getting ready to make a dishcloth from that pattern. I notice that it's a multiple of 4, with six stitches for the side borders. I'll cast on 38 sts.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous Towels, I love her pattern, haven't started one yet but better get going


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

love the different colors you ladies are trying, thank you for sharing


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh these are soooopretty. I've said many times here, when I get done knitting the shawls and sweaters that I want, I have to have something else to knit. This would b e IT. Can you share the "recipe"?


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

partridgelady said:


> Oh these are soooopretty. I've said many times here, when I get done knitting the shawls and sweaters that I want, I have to have something else to knit. This would b e IT. Can you share the "recipe"?


The original post is here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787
Here, on this thread, I took the original and created a pdf which I sent to knitwit549
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-433341-3.html#9902147


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks.


knit4ES said:


> Here's a PDF that I made and sent to knitwit549


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely pattern and lovely colours :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> Here's a PDF that I made and sent to knitwit549


Thank you but how much wool needed .


----------



## itsacairn (Mar 13, 2014)

The pattern says a bit more than one ball. I'm making one now and will have to go back to Hobby Lobby to get another ball of yarn as I only bought one.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

itsacairn said:


> The pattern says a bit more than one ball. I'm making one now and will have to go back to Hobby Lobby to get another ball of yarn as I only bought one.


I reduced the width down to 60 st and it only takes one ball.


----------

